# BC Reptile Expo!!



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

It's coming up again soon, hope to see some new, and familiar faces there!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Keri.

If you make it out this way, I have some PFR's for you !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Would you know if Mist King would be one of the exhibitors? 
MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


> Would you know if Mist King would be one of the exhibitors?
> MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd


I don't believe so but PJs pets is coming and may be bringing misting systems? The only Canadian distributor of Mist King that I can think of off the top of my head is in Alberta Accessories - Cornelsworld


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish this was closer. Want to go to these every time I see it listed lol


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not allowed to have any reptiles, whaaaaaaagh!

I think a room full of tanks with a couple of lizards would be awesome. But noooooooooo. whaaaaaaaaagh!


----------



## andrewjc21 (Feb 15, 2012)

Those little critters are all the reason i have a room full of tanks 
Just added some fish to the room to make it look nice, and got hooked lol

Cant wait to get to the show this year.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I wish this was closer. Want to go to these every time I see it listed lol


No excuses! I come all the way from Sechelt! lol - jk, yeah it would be nice to have it in a more central location but there are so many by-laws in other places that restrict the sale and exhibition of reptiles that Abbotsford is our best option.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. Thanks for the heads up. unless something urgent comes up i will be there. Cheers


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Keri said:


> No excuses! I come all the way from Sechelt! lol - jk, yeah it would be nice to have it in a more central location but there are so many by-laws in other places that restrict the sale and exhibition of reptiles that Abbotsford is our best option.


ahhh that explains why it's way out there.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Keri said:


> I don't believe so but PJs pets is coming and may be bringing misting systems? The only Canadian distributor of Mist King that I can think of off the top of my head is in Alberta Accessories - Cornelsworld


Thanks Keri - looking into one for our Veiled Chameleon.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Current Vendor list - with more to come!
*Henry Piorun - A1Pythons
*PJ's Pets
*Just Geckos
*Darcie
*Sean Stephenson 
*Geckobox
*Elemental Herps
*Richmond Reptile Rescue
*Crawltech
*Coast to Coast Mice
*Slithers and Critters
*Arachnid Apparel
*Rain Coast Reptiles 
*Pat Dollard
*The Hidebox (Michael Munro)
*SHP 
*FrogFreak
*Zen Reptiles
*Annie's Rodents
*Spray Paint Pythons
*West Coast Predator Feed
*Squamish Serpents
*Island Frogs


----------

